# Reset de l'iPod Mini ???



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2004)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment faire un rester de l'iPod Mini ???


----------



## mandrax_fr (1 Août 2004)

allume ton mini ipod tu te mets sur un menu, et tu restes appuyer simultanement sur le bouton MENU et celui du milieu, pdt 6sec


----------

